# Asroba/meyer & Burger UW1



## MattM (Oct 5, 2017)

I recently acquired one of these.  It is well used and is very dirty and greasy but operational.  The spindle bearings need to be replaced.  

I have tried everything short of cutting torches to remove them.  I have a very complete original manual (actually two of them) but I do not have a schematic.  To me it seems this should be a very simple operation to remove the spindle and bearings.  I have rebuilt many lathes and a few milling machines and I have never encountered such a problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## Laytonnz (Oct 5, 2017)

Try a heat gun and let the casting get nice and toasty hot?  That's how I removed the bearings from my lathe or use a die grinder and grind away some of the race to relieve it?

I also had luck using a mig welder and putting a tack weld on the bearing race.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bl00 (Oct 5, 2017)

Cool!  Where did you get it from?  I have the little Astoba KWM, but would love to find one of those someday.  Try here http://uw1.ch/  He seems to have everything related to them.  The yahoo Aciera group has also had some discussions on them.  Someone there may be able to help.

Pics?


----------



## MattM (Oct 6, 2017)

Laytonnz said:


> Try a heat gun and let the casting get nice and toasty hot?  That's how I removed the bearings from my lathe or use a die grinder and grind away some of the race to relieve it?
> 
> I also had luck using a mig welder and putting a tack weld on the bearing race.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



I can't even get close enough to see the bearings.


----------



## MattM (Oct 6, 2017)

bl00 said:


> Cool!  Where did you get it from?  I have the little Astoba KWM, but would love to find one of those someday.  Try here http://uw1.ch/  He seems to have everything related to them.  The yahoo Aciera group has also had some discussions on them.  Someone there may be able to help.
> 
> Pics?



I bought it from some guy I went to see about another CL item.  I saw it sitting in a corner of his barn.  He didn't know what it was (neither did I, but I could see machine tool written all over it).  Said his father owned it and used it extensively in his hobby machine work.  It came with a lot of tooling and well over 100 endmills many NIB.

When he said $200.00 for everything I couldn't get the twenties flying fast enough.  One of those 1.125" end mills is worth that.

And to think he was literally right around the corner from me (maybe two miles).  A real "Barn Find".  But now I'm so frustrated at not being able to get it apart I'm thinking about re-selling it and keeping all the endmills.

I'll post pics later.


----------



## dlane (Oct 6, 2017)

So what is it ,A lathe or mill or ? you know what they say about pics


----------



## MattM (Oct 6, 2017)

It is a lathe, a mill, boring machine, precision drill press, shaper, hacksaw, surface grinder, etc. and etc.  Think high precision machinist Shopsmith.

Pics to folow as soon as I get the camera battery charged.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 6, 2017)

That's a very cool little machine, Swiss made so you need to be careful taking it apart. Good soaks with penetrating solvent for starters.
And possibly a little heat to get the bearings out.  Are you sure the bearings are bad? 
Mark S.


----------



## MattM (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes the bearings are worn I can move them slightly by hand.  Don't even need to use an indicator to see the "slop".


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 6, 2017)

Well if you did want to sell it I'd be interested-But for the price you got it for you should keep it and fix it up, they're rare here
Mark S.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 6, 2017)

A page from Lathes.UK site.  A very interesting machine.  As mentioned about the machinist equivalent of a Shopsmith for woodworking, but this one is a lot more precise and robust.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/meyerburger/index.html


----------



## MattM (Oct 6, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Well if you did want to sell it I'd be interested-But for the price you got it for you should keep it and fix it up, they're rare here
> Mark S.



I'll keep that in mind.  If I do decide to sell it I'll offer it here first.  It would be FOB 97526


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello MattM

I also have a Meyer Burger UW1

I had to dismantle the spindle. I took some pictures of them. I will upload the link later


Maybe it helps you...



And why do you have to change the bearings? Are they sound not good, or are they just loose? If they are loose, you can also just loosen this screw and tighten again. The bearing should be given the correct pretension by the spring pressure.


David


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 7, 2017)

I need 3 posts to add links


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 7, 2017)

You have to remove this to get to the ball bearings...




	

		
			
		

		
	
 You have to


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 7, 2017)

And here is the link with the pictures of the assembly. The last fiew pictures on this page ( unfortunately all on german. If you have questions, ask me) :

http://forum.zerspanungsbude.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16678&start=10


----------



## MattM (Oct 7, 2017)

Very helpful.  Thank you.

My problem is removing the nut from the bull gear.  Despite repeated and aggressive attempts I have been unable to budge it.

Any ideas?


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 7, 2017)

MattM said:


> Very helpful.  Thank you.
> 
> My problem is removing the nut from the bull gear.  Despite repeated and aggressive attempts I have been unable to budge it.
> 
> Any ideas?



Left hand thread maybe?  Impact wrench?


----------



## MattM (Oct 7, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Left hand thread maybe?  Impact wrench?


Not a left ahnd thread because there is a right hand thread locknut that was not too difficult to remove.


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 7, 2017)

Unbelievable and wonderful machine. I'm absolutely amazed!


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 8, 2017)

Wich one you mean with "bull gear"? Do you have pictures?


----------



## MattM (Oct 8, 2017)

Been working on this @#!#% machine for hours.  Heat, Kroil, leverage, impact, cursing, nothing is working.  Am I missing something?  Is there something other than threads holding the bull gear on?  Damn, wish I had a schematic .

'bout ready to sell it for scrap.  Any offers above scrap?

What really bugs me about this is that I have rebuilt many machines and have never had close to this much trouble removing a part; even on 100 year old rusty farm equipment  and there is not a spot of rust on this piece.

Talk me off the ledge.


Mikron91 said:


> Wich one you mean with "bull gear"? Do you have pictures?



It is the large gear that drives the spindle.


----------



## bl00 (Oct 8, 2017)

Spray it with oil, cover it with a plastic bag so your garage doesn't stink too bad, and then ignore it until next weekend.  Frustration will lead to breaking things and you aren't going to find replacement parts.  Other people have taken the bearings out, so wait until you find someone who can guide you.


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello Matt

I hope i can help you a little bit...


First, you have to loose this litle allen screw in this locknut. Then you can loosen the locknut.




Then you can pull off the Bullgear and the piece on which the locknut was on it* together! *
Theres no thread on the Bullgear, it is just a feader key on the shaft. The feader key you can press of with an M3 screw, after the Bullgear is down.






PDF from the drawing of spindle


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 8, 2017)

After you got that, you have to remove the "Wendeherz" (i dont know the name on english) an the litle gear on the right side.

The "Wendeherz" you can remove by this nuts (with the red arrow).   The little gear you can pull by hand without loosing something (if i remember correctly) But watch out, there are* loose* needle roller bearings on it. You can loose theese very fast, if you pull the gear out. Dont aske me from where I know that...


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 8, 2017)

Next step is, remove the washer and the gear box.




After that you have to loose the three M8 screws of the face plate on the other side of the spindle (chuck side)  Then you can push out the spindle, with a plastic hammer or something soft. (the bearing on the shaft has a little press fit)


----------



## MattM (Oct 8, 2017)

bl00 said:


> Spray it with oil, cover it with a plastic bag so your garage doesn't stink too bad, and then ignore it until next weekend.  Frustration will lead to breaking things and you aren't going to find replacement parts.  Other people have taken the bearings out, so wait until you find someone who can guide you.



Very good advice.  I have been spraying it with Kroil for over a week.  That's not a garage, it's my shop.  The sweet smell of machine oil hangs heavy most of the time.

I'm thinking on making a special tool that I can attach an impact wrench to.


----------



## MattM (Oct 8, 2017)

Micron---You said the magic words, "No thread on the bullgear".  How I can stop trying to unscrew it.

I did remove the small gear up and to the left.  In the pic it is just sitting loosely in place.  It is not hindering the removal of the bullgear in any way.  I also tried once before to remove the gear with a gear puller.  I'm going to try again straightaway.  Stand by.

You have been a great help.  Thank you.  If you are ever in this territory I'll you a pint or a bottle of our wine.---Matt


----------



## MattM (Oct 8, 2017)

Success.  Thanks to Mikcron 91.  Mikron make that two (or more) pints.

I notice that is a phenolic gear and three teeth are  broken.  I guess there is little to no chance of finding a replacement.  Is it worth it to make one or should I just live with the broken teeth?


----------



## MattM (Oct 8, 2017)

After digging further into this beast I have taken a decision to sell or part it out.  I don't have the time or inclination to do this restoration.  I'll leave it to someone else.  Price is very negotiable.  Trades?

With that being said here is what is wrong with it:  three broken teeth on the bullgear,  a broken tooth on a small metal (idler?)  gear, a broken tooth on another phenolic gear which looks to be the lead screw gear,  a broken cast iron piece on the compound looks like it would be easy for anyone her to fabricate out of aluminum.  No guarantees other things are not wrong with it.

Pictures will be forthcoming but might take awhile.  Lot of pics and I want to clean it up before presenting.  We are leaving for a 10 day vacation Friday.

If anyone is close by and wants to stop by and take a look PM or give me a call.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 14, 2017)

Where's it located , I live for challenges . Don't have any money but have surface grinder for consideration.


----------



## bl00 (Oct 14, 2017)

I tried to resist, but I caved.  It'll be at my house in a couple weeks.  When he gets back from vacation he's going to stick in on a pallet and it's coming east.


----------



## MattM (Oct 15, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Where's it located , I live for challenges . Don't have any money but have surface grinder for consideration.



b100 got it, or will get it when I get back in town. 

Tell me about your surface grinder.  I have one but might consider another.


----------

